# Still Confused About 622 Hookups



## logicman (Feb 9, 2006)

I know this has already been discussed but I'm still not quite clear. My 622 with the SilverHD package comes in two weeks and I hope there are no surprises:

1) I have two RG6 cables running from my current Dish500 to the downstairs family room. I assume that I can reuse these cables to run from the LNB's on the new Dish1000 to the SAT1 and SAT2 inputs of the 622. Correct? I also have another RG6 cable that runs to the downstairs from my OTA antenna on the roof and this will be connected to the 622's "TV Antenna In" input.

2) I have a HDTV with a free HDMI input. I assume that I should run the HDMI from the 622's TV1 to my HDTV, correct? (Will Dish Network supply the HDMI cable?)

3) I have a RG6 cable that runs from where the 622 will be located to the upstairs bedroom where it will be connected to a "regular" TV. I assume I can connect this cable to the "home coaxial distribution" output on the 622, correct? If so, what channel do I set the upstairs TV to in order to view the signal? Channel 3? Input 1? Will I get all of the satellite channels with this method?

4) Is there such a thing as a RCA composite to coaxial converter (to connect the TV2 composite outputs to the RG6 cable)? Not sure if this makes sense but thought it wouldn't hurt to ask.

Thanks so much for any clarification,
Logicman


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

logicman said:


> 1) I have two RG6 cables running from my current Dish500 to the downstairs family room. I assume that I can reuse these cables to run from the LNB's on the new Dish1000 to the SAT1 and SAT2 inputs of the 622. Correct?


Yes



logicman said:


> I also have another RG6 cable that runs to the downstairs from my OTA antenna on the roof and this will be connected to the 622's "TV Antenna In" input.


Yes



logicman said:


> 2) I have a HDTV with a free HDMI input. I assume that I should run the HDMI from the 622's TV1 to my HDTV, correct?


Yes



logicman said:


> (Will Dish Network supply the HDMI cable?)


I'm not sure. The 942 came with a cable.



logicman said:


> 3) I have a RG6 cable that runs from where the 622 will be located to the upstairs bedroom where it will be connected to a "regular" TV. I assume I can connect this cable to the "home coaxial distribution" output on the 622, correct? If so, what channel do I set the upstairs TV to in order to view the signal? Channel 3? Input 1? Will I get all of the satellite channels with this method?


You will be able to configure the receiver setting the channel that the receiver will be sending on. You will tune your second TV to that channel.
You will be able to view all channels including the HD channels. HD channels will get down converted.



logicman said:


> 4) Is there such a thing as a RCA composite to coaxial converter (to connect the TV2 composite outputs to the RG6 cable)? Not sure if this makes sense but thought it wouldn't hurt to ask.


This is basically what the receiver does, right? It lets you transmit the signal via RG6 to your second TV.


----------



## logicman (Feb 9, 2006)

_"You will be able to configure the receiver setting the channel that the receiver will be sending on. You will tune your second TV to that channel. -- sbuko"_

Ahhh, now it's starting to make sense. Then I'll use the 622's UHF remote to change the channels on my upstairs TV! Okay, I think I've got it now. Much appreciated.

Also ...

Q1: Is the OTA digital tuner in the 622 really good? Because the tuner in my Sony TV is excellent and I'd hate to "step down" in PQ.

Q2: Do the downcoverted HD channels look decent when viewed on a SD TV?


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

No. I don't think I got that point across.

This is how it works on my 942. I expect the 622 is very similar.

In my 942 settings there is a page for "Modulator Setup".
This is where I configure the output for TV2. I can set it for "Air" or "Cable".
If set to "Air", I can select channels from 21-69.
If set to "Cable", I can select channels from 73-125.

So, currently I have it set to "Air" on channel 60.

My TV which is connected to the TV2 output via RG6 is setup for "Antenna" mode and is set on channel 60.

When I use the TV2 UHF remote it changes the channels on the receiver. The TV stays set on channel 60.

If the receiver is setup in "Dual" mode then changing the channels via the TV2 UHF remote has no affect on the TV1 output. If the receiver is setup for "Single" mode, the TV2 UHF remote changes the channel viewed on both TV1 and TV2.


----------



## logicman (Feb 9, 2006)

sbuko said:


> No. I don't think I got that point across.
> 
> When I use the TV2 UHF remote it changes the channels on the receiver. The TV stays set on channel 60.
> 
> If the receiver is setup in "Dual" mode then changing the channels via the TV2 UHF remote has no affect on the TV1 output. If the receiver is setup for "Single" mode, the TV2 UHF remote changes the channel viewed on both TV1 and TV2.


subko, you did an excellent job of explaining it ... I re-read my response and it was my wording that wasn't good. I understand, the upstairs TV stays on the channel that the receiver is tuned to. Then, the surfing is accomplished via the TV2 remote changing channels ON THE RECEIVER. Again, much appreciated.


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

The OTA tuner in the 942 has worked great for me. We'll have to see about the 622 tuner. I don't know the technicals about the internals of a tuner, but the signal is digital. So from my experience you either get the picture or you don't.

Another thing about the built in tuner is that it will show up in your EPG. If you subscribe to your locals, you will have a program information for your OTA tuner.

Before getting my plasma, I watched HD channels on my 27 inch and the picture quality was tons better than SD.


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

logicman said:


> subko, you did an excellent job of explaining it ... I re-read my response and it was my wording that wasn't good. I understand, the upstairs TV stays on the channel that the receiver is tuned to. Then, the surfing is accomplished via the TV2 remote changing channels ON THE RECEIVER. Again, much appreciated.


Great. Your lucky to be getting the 622. I'll probably wait to see how they are going to handle those of us that "own" a 942... I'll wait to 4/1 I guess. If the 622 is anything like the 942, you'll be very happy I think.


----------



## logicman (Feb 9, 2006)

sbuko said:


> Another thing about the built in tuner is that it will show up in your EPG. If you subscribe to your locals, you will have a program information for your OTA tuner.


Since I get a very good signal from my OTA antenna, I didn't sign-up for the extra cost of getting the locals through Dish Network. Will I still be able to program the DVR to record my locals (i.e. set it to always record "CSI", etc.?)


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes and No. If you don't subscribe to the locals, then you won't get program guide information for your local OTA channels. It will simply show up as "Digital Service" or something like that.

So to "always record 'CSI' " you would have to setup a timer to record a certain channel at a particular time on a weekly basis. You could not use the guide to do any name based recordings or searches. So you could do it, but it would be a little difficult.

Also you only have a single OTA tuner. This means you can only record/watch a single local HD channel at a time. 

When and if they support HD locals in your area you would be able to use all three tuners to record/watch local HD content if you suscribed to the locals.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

logicman said:


> _"You will be able to configure the receiver setting the channel that the receiver will be sending on. You will tune your second TV to that channel. -- sbuko"_ ...


I think you guys are missing something. Unlike the 942, the 622 allows you to *also* view the TV-1 programming on the TV-2 Coax. It's a different channel.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> I think you guys are missing something. Unlike the 942, the 622 allows you to *also* view the TV-1 programming on the TV-2 Coax. It's a different channel.


I'm not sure what difference this makes. Suppose TV1 is watching TWC. I'm upstairs watching TV2 on the channel I have setup for distribution, channel 65 for instance. If I want to watch TWC, I change to channel 214 and see the same as TV1. What is the difference?


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

The difference would be that you can watch local OTA HD channels on your second TV when running in "Dual" mode. 

This isn't the case with the 942 because TV1 owns the OTA tuner and when running in "Dual" mode you can only watch TV2 on your second TV.


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

logicman said:


> 2) I have a HDTV with a free HDMI input. I assume that I should run the HDMI from the 622's TV1 to my HDTV, correct? (Will Dish Network supply the HDMI cable?)
> 
> Logicman


I would try both the HDMI and component outputs. On my setup (942 + Mits 62" DLP) for some reason the component out shows up with more contrast and color depth. I have tried many adjustments on the TV and a true HDMI to HDMI cable. Note that the cable supplied with the 942 was actually DVI to HDMI with a DVI to HDMI converter for the DVI end.

Bottom line - try both to see which you like better. Others have reported the same experience with other TV sets as well.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

DAG said:


> I'm not sure what difference this makes. Suppose TV1 is watching TWC. I'm upstairs watching TV2 on the channel I have setup for distribution, channel 65 for instance. If I want to watch TWC, I change to channel 214 and see the same as TV1. What is the difference?


When you are upstairs watching channel 65, you see TV2 output. You can change the upstairs TV to channel 63 (pick something) to instead watch what is on TV1. That could be

What are the kids watching in the front room?

You paused live TV1 in the front room and want to resume the rest of the show upstairs.

You set Record Plus to TV2 to default all recordings there to give you a channel surf tuner in the front room and since something IS being recorded on TV2, you can't switch to TWC there on TV2 - but you can still watch whatever is showing on TV1 by changing to channel 63.

You have two TVs upstairs, nobody is in the front room, and the TV2 users want to watch something different in each bedroom.

The OTA HD channel already mentioned.

...


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

I notice from pictures that the 622 has TWO satellite inputs. My two dishes for the 119, 110 and 61.5 birds connect to my 811 via a single cable. Does anyone know what the 2nd input is for?


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

CABill said:


> When you are upstairs watching channel 65, you see TV2 output. You can change the upstairs TV to channel 63 (pick something) to instead watch what is on TV1. That could be
> 
> What are the kids watching in the front room?
> 
> ...


Nicely explained. Thanks for the info. Now I continue to wait for the 622 like others. :coffee


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

moman19 said:


> I notice from pictures that the 622 has TWO satellite inputs. My two dishes for the 119, 110 and 61.5 birds connect to my 811 via a single cable. Does anyone know what the 2nd input is for?


I would assume that is 322, 522, 625, 921, and 942, it is for the second sat tuner. It can do sat picture in picture in single user mode, or supply a second TV separate sat content.

Allan, do you have a DP34 or DPP44? With the 34 you would have to run a second RG6, but if you switch to a DPP44 you can run 1 line to the receiver and use a DPP seperator to feed both tuners at the receiver.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> I would assume that is 322, 522, 625, 921, and 942, it is for the second sat tuner. It can do sat picture in picture in single user mode, or supply a second TV separate sat content.
> 
> Allan, do you have a DP34 or DPP44? With the 34 you would have to run a second RG6, but if you switch to a DPP44 you can run 1 line to the receiver and use a DPP seperator to feed both tuners at the receiver.


Duh.....Dumb question. I forgot all about the fact that the 622 replaces TWO receivers. Never mind........


----------



## schienbein (Feb 16, 2006)

Tom-Tx said:


> I would try both the HDMI and component outputs. On my setup (942 + Mits 62" DLP) for some reason the component out shows up with more contrast and color depth. I have tried many adjustments on the TV and a true HDMI to HDMI cable. Note that the cable supplied with the 942 was actually DVI to HDMI with a DVI to HDMI converter for the DVI end.
> 
> Bottom line - try both to see which you like better. Others have reported the same experience with other TV sets as well.


If you were to utilize both the component video out along with the HDMI output, each to separate HD TV's, which signal is on or or they on simultaneously?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

schienbein said:


> If you were to utilize both the component video out along with the HDMI output, each to separate HD TV's, which signal is on or or they on simultaneously?


They are both active at the same time.


----------

